# England's Highgate Cemetery - A True Work of Art



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

If you're looking for inspiration for your gothic themed yard haunt, look no further than England's very real and beautiful beyond belief Highgate Cemetery.














































http://images.google.com/images?hl=...m=1&q=Highgate+Cemetery&sa=N&start=20&ndsp=20


----------



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

That is beautiful


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that is stunning. Almost makes me wish I were dead so I could spend a lot of time there


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy, I'm not shipping you off to be buried in England if you kick the bucket, so I guess you had better plan on sticking around. 

Thanks for the post Terrormaster. I had found a picture of the piano tombstone online once, but I didn't know where it was from.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

awesome scenery! The architecture and the tombstones are unique in their own way. Thanks for the link and the video.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Kaoru said:


> awesome scenery! The architecture and the tombstones are unique in their own way. Thanks for the link and the video.


TM got me wanting to see more pictures after the pictures he posted.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*Highgate*

Wow! With some cool fog rolling up with a night shot of the moon in the background, talk about an awesome scene! Love to have that in my front yard. I found some great facts about this cemetery on Wikipedia (look at link). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/index.html?curid=70188

It said Karl Marx is buried here and also Charles Dickens's parents.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

another good one is city of london cemetary and crematorium, i have family buried there and they have huge catacombs there and have open days where you can get tours around the creatorium. Fox in City of London Cemetery on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2474/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@c767c5f885 first pick is a fox that lives there and everytime i have visited the cemetery hes on the lawn where people come in and is really friendly.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Love the piano. I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## majickmaker (Jul 21, 2009)

truly stunning. beautiful, peaceful, mournful, and creepy all at once...
thanks for sharing - it is awesome...


----------

